# I won absolute first place in FMC 2020 Original Music For the film "Kerama Blue"



## YI ZHANG (Jun 21, 2020)

Thank you all, I'm very lucky.


Here is a list of all the instruments of this work.

Woodwinds:

1, Piccolo Flute 1: *BWW*
2, Piccolo Flute 2: *SStW pro*
3, Flute 1: *BWW EXP B* Combined with *BWW*
4, Flute 2: *VSL (Flute 1)*
5, Flute 3: *SStW pro*

6, Oboe 1: *BWW EXP B* Combined with *BWW*
7, Oboe 2: *CineWinds (Oboe 1)*
8, Oboe 3: *VSL (French)*
9, English Horn: *BWW EXP B* Combined with *BWW*

10, Clarinet 1: *BWW EXP B* Combined with *BWW*
11, Clarinet 2: *SStW pro*
12, Clarinet 3: *CineWinds*
13, Bass Clarinet: *SStW pro*

14, Bassoon 1: *SStW pro*
15, Bassoon 2: *BWW (Bassoon 1)*
16, Bassoon 3: *BWW (Bassoon 2)*


Brass:

1, 4 Horns Ens (P1-4): *Audiobro MSB (Horns 1)*
2, Horn P1: *MSB*
3, Horn P2: *MSB*
4, Horn P3: *MSB*
5, Horn P4: *MSB*

6, Horn P5: *BBR*
7, Horn P6: *BBR*

8, Piccolo Trumpet: *MSB *
9, Trumpet P1: *MSB*
10, Trumpet P2: *MSB*

11, Trombone P1: *MSB*
12, Trombone P2: *MSB*
13, Trombone P3: *MSB*
14, Bass Trombone: *MSB*

15, Tuba: *MSB*


Orch Perc:

1, Timpani: *CinePerc*
2, Bass Drum: *CinePerc*
3, Snare Drum A: *EW (HOP)*
4, Snare Drum B: *EW (HOP)*
5, Cymbals A: *CinePerc*
6, Cymbals B: *CinePerc*
7, Paitti A: *CinePerc*
8, Paitti B: *EW (HOP)*

Melodic:

1, Glockenspiel: *CinePerc*
2, Celesta:* EW (HOP)*


Kids Choir:
1, Girls Soprano: *Strezov Sampling_Arva*
2, Girls Alto: *Arva*
3, Boys Soprano: *Arva*
4, Boys Alto: *Arva*


Harps:

1, Harp 1: *CineHarps (Concert Harp)*
2, Harp 2: *CineHarps (Harp 2)*



Piano: *VSL_Boesendorfer Imperial*



Solo Violin: *VIRHARMONIC_BOHEMIAN VIOLIN*



Violins I:

1, Violins I_Ens: *Berlin String* Combined with *SStS*
2, Vlns I (p1-8): *SStS*
3, Vlns I (p9-16): *LASS 2.5*


Violins II:

1, Violins II_Ens: *Berlin String* Combined with *SStS*
2, Vlns II (p1-6): *SStS*
3, Vlns I (p7-14): *LASS 2.5*



Violas:

1, Violas_Ens: *Berlin String* Combined with *SStS*
2, Vlas (p1-6): *SStS*
3, Vlas (p7-12): *LASS 2.5*



Cellos:

1, Cellos_Ens: *Berlin String* Combined with *SStS*
2, Cellos (p1-6): *SStS*
3, Cellos (p7-12): *LASS 2.5*



Basses:

1, Basses_Ens: *Berlin String* Combined with *SStS*
2, Basses (p1-4): *SStS*
3, Basses (p5-8): *LASS 2.5*


Nylon Guitar: *Ample Guitar_AGL*


----------



## NDRU (Jun 22, 2020)

I like your work Yi Zhang. I love the colorful orchestration, the touch of violin solo & guitar contrasting the mood. Not to forget, your choice of the children's choir really brings out the magic of this piece. Delicately done with care. Great work, keep up the good work


----------



## Loïc D (Jun 22, 2020)

Congratulations !

You nailed the drama music style !
Very good work indeed.

Ha, now that I watched this, I miss Japan soooo much.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 22, 2020)

Congratulations !


----------



## dariusofwest (Jun 22, 2020)

Congrats on your victory! :D 

Awesome music and mockup as well. ^_^

Can't wait to hear what you do next


----------



## devonmyles (Jun 22, 2020)

Great stuff!! I really enjoyed it.


----------



## dbudimir (Jun 22, 2020)

Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## robcs (Jun 22, 2020)

Congratulations! Great scoring - I very rarely watch/listen to competition entries all the way through (it's too much for my ADD! ;-D), but your music kept me watching to the end


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 22, 2020)

Very good and congratulations!


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 22, 2020)

Impressive accomplishment. Gifted work. Congrats


----------



## LamaRose (Jun 22, 2020)

Paraphrasing Ben Franklin: I'm a firm believer in good luck, and I find that the harder I work, the more luck I seem to have.

Congrats to you, sir... lot's of blood, sweat and legatos to get this award!


----------



## DGravel (Jun 24, 2020)

Very good orchestration. I really liked it, especially the solo violin at 1:20 and the build up that follows it. Sounds great and very natural. Not only you composition is great, this track is very well produced. You could make a tutorial on both the composition and the mix, and I would be the first one to buy it  Congratulations.


----------



## rhizomusicosmos (Jun 24, 2020)

こころ, おどる "The heart dances"

Nicely crafted and your choice of meter really makes the heart dance with the images. I like how the wistful theme at the start prefigures the title screen and opening visuals. Also you've left room for some of the sound effects to punctuate the flow of the soundtrack. The music has to do a lot of work in this film and I think you nailed it. Congratulations!


----------



## Yogevs (Jun 25, 2020)

This is awesome - congrats!


----------



## toomanynotes (Jun 25, 2020)

Loved it!
@1:55, Not sure if you meant to, but one of my favourite chopin pieces, 😉😉


----------



## Living Fossil (Jun 25, 2020)

Great orchestration, great sound and great music! 
Congratulations!


----------



## YI ZHANG (Jun 26, 2020)

NDRU said:


> I like your work Yi Zhang. I love the colorful orchestration, the touch of violin solo & guitar contrasting the mood. Not to forget, your choice of the children's choir really brings out the magic of this piece. Delicately done with care. Great work, keep up the good work


Thank you NDRU, I'm glad you enjoyed the dialogue between acoustic guitar and solo violin. I also think the children's choir is very close to the picture, I will keep up my work.


----------



## YI ZHANG (Jun 26, 2020)

LowweeK said:


> Congratulations !
> 
> You nailed the drama music style !
> Very good work indeed.
> ...


Thank you Lowweek. I like drama music style very much. I have only been to Tokyo twice. Okinawa looks very beautiful. I have a plan to go to Okinawa.


----------



## YI ZHANG (Jun 26, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> Congratulations !


Thank you *Ashermusic*


----------



## YI ZHANG (Jun 26, 2020)

dariusofwest said:


> Congrats on your victory! :D
> 
> Awesome music and mockup as well. ^_^
> 
> Can't wait to hear what you do next


Thank you *dariusofwest*, I will hurry to do the next one and post it.


----------



## YI ZHANG (Jun 26, 2020)

devonmyles said:


> Great stuff!! I really enjoyed it.


Thank you for you like this piece.


----------



## YI ZHANG (Jun 26, 2020)

robcs said:


> Congratulations! Great scoring - I very rarely watch/listen to competition entries all the way through (it's too much for my ADD! ;-D), but your music kept me watching to the end


Thank you. I'm very honored that you like my music.


----------



## YI ZHANG (Jun 26, 2020)

sostenuto said:


> Impressive accomplishment. Gifted work. Congrats


Thank you very much.


----------



## YI ZHANG (Jun 26, 2020)

LamaRose said:


> Paraphrasing Ben Franklin: I'm a firm believer in good luck, and I find that the harder I work, the more luck I seem to have.
> 
> Congrats to you, sir... lot's of blood, sweat and legatos to get this award!


I love this quote from Ben Franklin. Thank you very much.


----------



## YI ZHANG (Jun 26, 2020)

DGravel said:


> Very good orchestration. I really liked it, especially the solo violin at 1:20 and the build up that follows it. Sounds great and very natural. Not only you composition is great, this track is very well produced. You could make a tutorial on both the composition and the mix, and I would be the first one to buy it  Congratulations.


Thank you very much. I've always loved Bohemian violin. I'm sorry that I haven't had the experience of making the tutorial, which is a new subject for me. I hope I can learn how to make a tutorial.


----------



## YI ZHANG (Jun 26, 2020)

rhizomusicosmos said:


> こころ, おどる "The heart dances"
> 
> Nicely crafted and your choice of meter really makes the heart dance with the images. I like how the wistful theme at the start prefigures the title screen and opening visuals. Also you've left room for some of the sound effects to punctuate the flow of the soundtrack. The music has to do a lot of work in this film and I think you nailed it. Congratulations!


I am very grateful that you have read me, I think the whistle is the song of the ship, so I chose bE.


----------



## YI ZHANG (Jun 26, 2020)

toomanynotes said:


> Loved it!
> @1:55, Not sure if you meant to, but one of my favourite chopin pieces, 😉😉


@1:55 You think of Chopin? I'm so honored. Thank you very much. I'm very happy.


----------



## jinv (Jun 27, 2020)

Congratulations!


----------



## FinGael (Jun 27, 2020)

Congratulations!

Everything I have heard from you so far has been really impressive. You seem to have a great mixture of skill, talent, patience and passionate drive to create great and beautifully polished orchestrations/mockups.

Keep up the great work and all the best.


----------



## Petrucci (Jun 29, 2020)

What a great piece of Music! Also the sound is very realistic and enjoyable.


----------



## MariGea (Jun 30, 2020)

Amazing! Congratulations. Very beautiful and delightful to hear. Colors, patterns. Awe!


----------



## jules (Jun 30, 2020)

Congratulations !


----------



## NoOneKnowsAnything (Jun 30, 2020)

YI ZHANG said:


> Thank you all, I'm very lucky.
> 
> 
> Here is a list of all the instruments of this work.
> ...



Gotta love the Beethoven ripoff melody.


----------



## YI ZHANG (Jul 1, 2020)

FinGael said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Everything I have heard from you so far has been really impressive. You seem to have a great mixture of skill, talent, patience and passionate drive to create great and beautifully polished orchestrations/mockups.
> 
> Keep up the great work and all the best.


Thank you very much for your encouragement and I will keep at it.


----------



## YI ZHANG (Jul 1, 2020)

NoOneKnowsAnything said:


> Gotta love the Beethoven ripoff melody.


I love Beethoven too.


----------



## col (Jul 2, 2020)

Well done congrats and thanks for the VI break down .!


----------

